# Alpine MRV-F900 F1 amp



## Aaron D (Jul 14, 2008)

If you are on this board you know about this amp...

Auction starts Friday evening. If you are in the area you are free to pick it up and I'll discount the price for shipping ($60 sound fair?). I'll update w/ actual auction link once it starts. 

Thanks,
Aaron

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayNextScheduled&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MESCX


----------



## Aaron D (Jul 14, 2008)

Active listing can be found here:

Alpine MRV-F900 F1 Status Amp (NIB) Discount Eligible - eBay (item 250640012178 end time Jun-07-10 19:16:29 PDT)


----------



## Aaron D (Jul 14, 2008)

Sold.

Not sure if it is a DIYMA or not (no note sent w/ payment). If it is please let me know (no particular reason though).

Aaron


----------

